# Eclipse SVN Problem



## bladepit (4. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

leider wusste ich keinen passenderen Titel weil ich mein Problem auch nur beschreiben kann.

Ich habe Eclipse 3.7.1 aufn Mac am laufen und nutze das Subversive SVN Team was ich über Neue Software bei Eclipse installiert habe.

Nun sehe ich bei meinen SVN Projekten aber keinen (jetzt weiß ich nicht wie man das nennt) Status mehr. Wenn ich ja eine Datei ändere dann steht ja vor dem Namen immer das ">"-Zeichen. Das ist nun weg und auch das Symbol für ein SVN Projekt ist weg. 

Habe schon versucht das in den Einstellungen wieder zu fixen aber finde da nix was verkehrt sein soll. Kennt einer das Problem oder hat das auch einer und weiß wie ich das Lösen kann.

Ich habe vorher mit 3.7.0 mit der selben Installation das Problem nicht gehabt.

Gruß

bladepit


----------



## maki (4. Nov 2011)

Hast du die Projekte über Eclipse + Subversive ausgescheckt?


----------



## bladepit (4. Nov 2011)

Problem gelöst.

Einmal den workspace geändert und ausgecheckt und dann gings. Lag vermutlich an den metdata die in dem Ordner liegen.


----------

